
What is the best way to learn flash? - sudhirc

======
barrettcolin
The tutorial here is really good:

<http://www.senocular.com/flash/tutorials/as3withmxmlc>

Introduces the command line compiler and has the source for several simple
SWFs.

------
tyohn
Do you mean Flash animation or ActionScript? I learned Flash/ActionScript and
PHP at the same time by reading Foundation PHP 5 for Flash. But I already
had an understanding of animation programs like Toon Boon and Autodesk
Animator Pro.

~~~
sudhirc
Actually I wanted to learn both of them.

~~~
tyohn
Which version of Flash do you own? I'd start by learning the animation aspect
first. Learn about key frames, the timeline, layers and suchlike. There has to
be a tutorial online somewhere. I remember when I was learning I turned to
Google many times.

------
sudhirc
I do not know where to start. I have basic programming knowledge in python and
vbscript.

~~~
chwolfe
<http://www.Flex.org>

~~~
twism
what chwolfe said.

